# Repairs by Marty Hall



## stlouisbottles (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone have Marty's email address? I had it and attempted to email him and it is no longer any good.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Sep 20, 2011)

rosemuley@charter.net


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 20, 2011)

I sent a email to that address and it keeps coming back.


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2011)

At first look I thought this said "repairs by Monty HALL..the ole "Lets make a deal" host![][8D][]  "Do you want the repair behind door number 1,2,3? Or the repair Jay is bringing down the aisle"?[]JAMIE


----------



## westernbittersnut (Sep 21, 2011)

rosemuley@att.net


----------

